# Two of the Largest Lots in WNY= stressed



## spslandscaping (Sep 6, 2015)

Need I say more/

Received a phone call Saturday saying " Hey Ben we need quotes by monday morning". O ok....?

First Lot-
Approx 823,978 Sq Ft ( I use GoIlawn).
Parking Spots- 2490
Entrances- 3
Walkways- About 2 miles worth

Second Lot-
Approx 565,960 Sq Ft
Parking Spots- 1800
Entrances- 2 gated (small)
Walkways- A lot...

What is my best approach to quote? Hourly? Spaces? Machinery?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This should be interesting.

best of luck with assets listed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tell me more.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;2028717 said:


> Tell me more.


Joint adventure?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

First thing you say is i need another day or two to figure out the logistics.


----------



## spslandscaping (Sep 6, 2015)

> Tell me more.


grandview, pm me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1st thing to say is I'm not able to handle such a large account.

You'll earn more respect. 

No need to hack together a bid.


----------



## spslandscaping (Sep 6, 2015)

We can handle it. I simply asked on some tips to quote it buddy. You not from WNY, so you wouldnt understand the meaning of " sticking together"!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

iceyman;2028724 said:


> First thing you say is i need another day or two to figure out the logistics.


I'm with iceyman on this, two big accounts and they want bids in less than a day.

Tell them you need at least till Wednesday, if they insist on price tell them $750,000.00 each.

Of course you then tell them, if they give a few days to crunch the numbers then your sure you can do a bit better than that.

It's not walmart is it? LOL


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Huge...HUGE...red flags by needing a bid of that magnitude submitted in 24 hours. Does the person who contacted you actually have the contract or are they a decision maker for the company? And more importantly, do you want to work for someone who operates like that? It doesn't sound like they have their act together. Good luck to you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

spslandscaping;2028733 said:


> We can handle it. I simply asked on some tips to quote it buddy. You not from WNY, so you wouldnt understand the meaning of " sticking together"!


Oh, that's precious

Best of luck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Someone is price shopping, plain and simple. 

There is no way they respect you enough to give you an actual chance when giving you 48 hours to come up with a bid.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

For sure. Especially when 40 of the 48 hours span over a Saturday & Sunday. :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

spslandscaping;2028733 said:


> We can handle it. I simply asked on some tips to quote it buddy. You not from WNY, so you wouldnt understand the meaning of " sticking together"!


Maybe not, but we do know the meaning of "being buffaloed".


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2028802 said:


> Maybe not, but we do know the meaning of "being buffaloed".


WINNER! wesport


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

A property manager working on a Saturday and needing it by Monday doesn't make any sense. The only thing I can think of is they received a bid from there previous contractor that day, saw the increase in pricing and panicked. They called the OP and several others hoping to have a cheap price locked in by today. Just my .02


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

spslandscaping;2028733 said:


> We can handle it. I simply asked on some tips to quote it buddy. You not from WNY, so you wouldnt understand the meaning of " sticking together"!


Since you can handle it why are you looking for tips on how to quote. 
Also I would think the property manager would have indicated how the bid should be prepared, hourly, per push, seasonal.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2028836 said:


> Since you can handle it why are you looking for tips on how to quote.
> Also I would think the property manager would have indicated how the bid should be prepared, hourly, per push, seasonal.....


Pit stirrererer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

No Spoon in use here........ 
Either the property manger is fresh out of high school and clueless or there's more info than being provided.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

To echo the others above, 1) If you have the experience to handle an account this size, then you don't need our help. 2) If the PM had half a clue about this business, they would know "a legitimate company" will require more time to prepare an ACCURATE bid. 3) If they are this disorganized, how well do you think they pay their bills? Do I need to continue?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

If I was you I'd do $32.50!per hour per 1/2 ton truck


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

spslandscaping;2028733 said:


> We can handle it.


So, its Monday night.....did you ever come up with some rough numbers, eqm ideas, man power?

throw out what you got and we'll work with you to fine tuned it.

some aerial shots would help us help you.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

some aerial shots would help us help you.

Of what the contract?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

dieselss;2029017 said:


> some aerial shots would help us help you.
> 
> Of what the contract?


Western NY, my guess it's the airport parking lots at Buffalo international


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Football stadium?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2029173 said:


> Football stadium?


They still have a football team........:laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BUFF;2029225 said:


> They still have a football team........:laughing:


Yep.

http://www.lflus.com/


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselss;2029236 said:


> Yep.
> 
> http://www.lflus.com/


WTF women's Football


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BUFF;2029225 said:


> They still have a football team........:laughing:


stop it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;2029385 said:


> stop it.


Looks kind of vacant or is that the usual turn out on game day.....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I would've answered a Saturday call on Tuesday morning.... Just to make my point.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Any resolution yet?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

he'd probably post again with a follow up if the same few (yes, you know who you are) would quit derailing threads and post decent, on topic comments


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Everyone else here still holding thier breath waiting? lol


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

The OP is definitely not coming back...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ne1;2030250 said:


> The OP is definitely not coming back...


Thinking ur right.

I hate when guys have problems, we help solve and they never report back.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Y'all helped solve it? 
I only got that ny had a football team.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;2032008 said:


> Y'all helped solve it?
> I only got that ny had a football team.


That WNY thing just makes me feel like we're sticking together on the roller coaster of bidding.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Is it just me or is everyone else getting calls like this? Seams like every property manager in the area forgot how bad last year was now they are all looking for new service providers...


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

BossPlow2010;2029090 said:


> Western NY, my guess it's the airport parking lots at Buffalo international


Made me laugh because the airport sent me a request to bid a couple weeks ago.....


----------

